

Beast Academy (for aspiring math beasts in grades 2-5) - tokenadult
http://www.beastacademy.com/about.php

======
typicalrunt
This reminds me of the Manga Guide to [Physics|The Universe|etc] books by
OReilly.

There is definitely more room in this space to help kids understand more
advanced topics, and take the fear out of things like Math.

